# Escambia River 2-12



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey ya'll, I'm new to the area and new to the forum. I met up with a guy who showed me how to fish Escambia. We took my boat out early this morning in the 30 degree weather. It was cold but it was worth it. We ended up catching 10 fish, 7 keepers with the best 5 weighing almost 8lbs(by we I mean he caught 8 and I caught 2...still learning this river fishing thing). All of the bites came off of a square bill crank bait. Hope this helps.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice. NJD and I were out there too. We got 8 largemouth and one hybrid. It was 22 when we left the house and a balmy 26 when we hit the water. We stayed most of the morning in the power plant canal cause the wind was just too brutal. 

I caught this hybrid on a Yo Zuri Crystal Shrimp. NJD saw him boil up and I was a little quicker to get the bait to him.

I just wish I had been smart enough to bring some coffee with me today. Thankfully, NJD brought some handwarmers to put in our gloves...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sure does look cold, Its going to warm back up to 70 Tuesday:thumbup:


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Hopefully it stays cold so the Speck bite can heat up. 

Georgia Marine, 

Where did you launch? 

NJD


----------



## hurricane34 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweet. Good to see you posting on the forum. Georgia marine. By the way this is the guy who helped catch the fish. We launched at becks lake ramp. Good for small boats but not bigger bass rigs. Had a good time. GO CANES.


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

I did not know your name on here, and didn't want to throw your name out. Yeah we were up around becks lake. Does anyone know of a ramp up around that area that I could get a 19ft bass boat into easily? Oh and War Eagle to you hurricane.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Hurricane, pm sent


----------

